# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  prsh

## Anaxx

Jam nga Kosova dhe dua te studioj ne UT,a mund te me ndihmoni me info shtese pasi qe nuk kam njohu


Qfare dokumentacioni duhet te posedojme ne te Kosoves?
A duhet ti nenshtrohemi ndonje provimi ose diqka tjeter?
Kur hapet aplikimi nese nuk eshte hapur ende dhe deri kur zgjat si dhe a behet aplikimi online?
Sa student pranohen nga Kosova ne departamente te ndryshme,psh une jam e interesuar per gjuhe angleze?

Faleminderit paraprakisht!

----------

